# Boat Trailer Re-work



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking at making the trailer for my 19 Mako a little more user friendly for the upcomming boating season. Currently, the trailer is setup with bunks in the rear, and two keel rollers up front. The first roller is about 10" wide and the second is about 5" wide. This setup makes getting it on the trailer right a PITA and provides an opportunity to do some real damage to the keel.

I am looking at something fairly simple to remedy this problem. I know the best solution would probably be to install forward keel bunks, but this is what I am looking at as a possible alternative. I am looking at installing something like this:

http://www.roadkingtrailers.com/disect21.jpg

This would seem to be a much better way of configuring the front of the trailer. Anyone know where I can pick something like this up?? I have seen a similar item on many trailers that looks like a V made of PVC, but I cannot find it anywhere online. 

Thanks. Daniel.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe me.....You don't want that!



Just call Brad at Hi Tech Marine and tell him you want a Front Bunk kit. He will ask if you want a 5ft long kit or 6ft long. I always get the 6ft long one.



It's aprox $100 + $60 for shipping. [It's heavy]



http://www.aluminumboattrailer.com/contact.html


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

What does that setup entail?? I will try to put some pictures up of the current setup and what I have to work with tonight.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I have set up several trailers from a 15 ft. skiff to my 26 ft. Walkaround, if you set up the bunks right on that 19 footer you should only need a wide roller up front to rest your nose on. Make your bunks as long as possible which will be dictated by the hull curvature. I agree with that other fella about the PVC thing(by the way if you use that just make it yourself its like arts and crafts) you can build all kinds of stuff with PVC. Good luck.


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

Go up to Milton to Eddie English Trailers. He will have everything you need no matter which way you want tog. Keep in mind the center rollers are NOT for support. They are only to protect the keel. There should not be any wieght on those rollers. Going with the keel bunks, there should be very little wieght on them


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *danthemanx07 (2/23/2010)*What does that setup entail?? I will try to put some pictures up of the current setup and what I have to work with tonight.




For forward bunks, 4 swivel top bunk brackets, 8 u-bolts, 4 backing plates and 2 pieces of carpeted wood. While the boat is on the trailer use a 2x4 to push the bunks up to the hull then tighten. They are more for guiding the boat on and off and to keep it from bouncing while trailering. The weight should be on the rear bunks. 



Hope that helps.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is under a '74 22B Mako. Your 19ft Mako is very close to the way the bottom is on this hull.



Before.














After.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

What if I dont have two forward cross members to attach the bunks to? I need to take a picture of the trailer and get it up here I guess.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes....Good pix's will help. You may have to bolt a crossmember in.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Another thread going on this subject.



http://www.classicmako.com/forum/topic.asp?whichpage=1&TOPIC_ID=31224#217213


----------

